
FB Busts Israeli Campaign to Affect Elections in Africa, Asia and S.America - stevenjohns
https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/facebook-busts-israel-based-campaign-to-disrupt-elections-in-african-asian-nations-1.7249342
======
_bxg1
The original link's site is obnoxious with pop-ups and banners. Here's a
better link: [https://www.pbs.org/newshour/world/facebook-busts-israeli-
co...](https://www.pbs.org/newshour/world/facebook-busts-israeli-companys-
campaign-to-disrupt-elections)

